# [2009] Pet friendly timeshare Branson MO



## dmahanay (Nov 26, 2009)

Can anyone tell me of a timeshare in Branson that takes small dogs.  We were able to take our 2 small yorkies to Silverleaf's Holiday Hills in Nov 2007 but noticed in RCI info that they no longer take pets.

We need a 2 bdrm for late Oct 2010.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 26, 2009)

The only resorts I can think of that use to allow pets (not sure about the current rules) were the Siverleaf resorts in Branson (Holiday Hills is one and I think Ozark Mountain is another). These exchange with RCI. With I.I. Stormy Point Village use to allow pets. However, this resort is split and has two management companies/developers (not certain if that's still true or not). One portion was developed by Festiva and the newest section is being developed by Summer Winds. I don't know if each management company has different rules of not.

At any rate, I'd call first. I'm pretty certain that only a limited number of units were set aside for pet owners at any of these resorts. Since rules tend to change all the time, consider that my information is a few years old. I haven't looked into pet friendly resorts in Branson for a long time.

I know you can eleminate Palace View, French Quarter, Grand Regency, Horizon's by Marriott (has recently changed it's name), Falls Village, and The Suite's at Fall Creek. None of those resorts allow pets.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 26, 2009)

Cabins at Green Mountain will allow pets.  It trades with II, however they have a few units available sometime via RCI by the resort name of The Lodges at Maple Creek (#5301) 

I'm not absolutely positive if the Lodges at Maple Creek will allow pets though.  However, I'm sure the Cabins do.  The Cabins is a great resort!

I also sent you a PM.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 26, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> Cabins at Green Mountain will allow pets.  It trades with II, however they have a few units available sometime via RCI by the resort name of The Lodges at Maple Creek (#5301)
> 
> I'm not absolutely positive if the Lodges at Maple Creek will allow pets though.  However, I'm sure the Cabins do.  The Cabins is a great resort!
> 
> I also sent you a PM.



The Cabins at Green Mountian are a Festiva managed resort, so it makes sense that they'd allow pets if Stormy Point Village, which started as a Festiva resort also allows pets.


----------



## libraria99 (Nov 26, 2009)

The Cabins/Lodges have a limited number of cabins designated as pet-friendly.  There is a one-time $25 non-refundable fee plus $10/night.


----------



## freewheelin01 (Nov 30, 2009)

Try the Carriage Place at Surrey Vacation Resort (CGE in II). They have some buildings that allow pets. Not sure if there is an extra charge.


----------



## amanda123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Stromy Point - Summerwinds portion does allow pets. We took our 2 small pomeranians last Nov.2009.  They charge $35 for the first night and $10 for every night thereafter.


----------

